#  > Telecomunicações >  > Huawei >  >  Ajuda em relação a IPv6 da ONU HG8245Q2.

## davijwb

*Opa, todas as jóias?*


Estou com um problema com o *ONT HG8245Q2*, ele não está funcionando *IPv6*, tentei configurar conforme descrito na documentação.


Link da documentação: https://support.huawei.com/enterpris...691%7C21989531


Tentei verificar de outras maneiras, mas não funciona da maneira que tento colocar nas configurações. Gostaria de obter um firmware *ONT* que funcione com *IPv6*.


Já tentei baixá-lo no link: https://support.huawei.com/enterpris...89531/software


No entanto, a mensagem aparece: Nenhum software encontrado. Para obter ajuda, entre em contato conosco.


Se possível, envie-me um link para baixar um firmware que funcione no *ONT HG8245Q2*. Se você preferir enviá-lo para o meu e-mail: *[email protected]*.

----------


## avatar52

Dê uma lida nesse how-to, como o firmware é bem próximo, pode ser que te ajude.

[https://wiki.brasilpeeringforum.org/...wei_HS8546_v2].

Aproveite e faça parte da lista do BPF.

----------

